# Do You/Your Theatre Build With Steel?



## Footer (Jun 9, 2009)

After 10 hours under the hood today, I am interested in how many of you guys/gals at any level of theatre build using steel or aluminum? If so, what do you use steel for vs. wood? Are you interested in learning more about steel construction and its benefits?


----------



## soundlight (Jun 9, 2009)

We use steel for items that call for it in design or call for it structurally. We've built stairs, platforms, frames, a ladder/wall structural unit, and some other things out of steel, but mainly build out of wood. Most of the designs in recent memory have included some steel, though. We have 2 welders, a metal chop saw, a nice tiny little pneumatic angle grinder for deburring, and a liquid-cooled metal band saw. I've welded before a few times, but I wouldn't list it as a skill on my resume without hours more practice and work on various metals with various welders.


----------



## Amiers (Jun 9, 2009)

We also do a mixture of steel and wood. Most of our hand railing is made out of steel. We put on Ragtime last year and had tons of ladders. Then for King John we had the whole set faced in corigated steel that was a pretty awesome set (to bad it was done with puppets and not real people  ). For the most part though we build with wood and the steel is for eye pleasing its not cost effective to build an entire set from steel nor is it mover friendly.


----------



## dramatech (Jun 9, 2009)

About what soundlight said


----------



## icewolf08 (Jun 9, 2009)

We build with steel all the time. From flats to platforms to specialty items. It all depends on what the show calls for. You get a lot more structural integrity from a much smaller piece of steel than wood so it allows to you build things that are very strong but have a low profile. Basically it all depends on how the TD decides that things need to be built and what materials will be the most cost effective, safe, take the right construction time, and give the look we need.


----------



## jonliles (Jun 9, 2009)

Generally the theatres I work with build with wood.I personally would like to see more steal framed risers and flats, especially considering almost all of our sets are unit peices and do not move.

Yes, I can weld (Stick, Tig, & Mig).


----------



## lieperjp (Jun 9, 2009)

The set builders in my theater can barely build things safely and good-looking out of wood. I shudder to think of what would happen if they started to use steel. Sure, we sometimes use steel or wrought iron decorative pieces such as banisters and handrails, but it's extremely rare and they're always purchased premade..


----------



## scenerymaker (Jun 10, 2009)

Moving parts or things that have to be light but strong are generally steel. Simpler things are wood. For example, I recently did a 25 foot diameter turntable that had to hold 50 people on the front half, yet be small and light enough that 2 people could move any individual piece. The frame is built up from steel studs and channels and the deck is plywood & 2x4 boxes. I'm working on a video of the assembly and operation that I'll post.

I put the work into getting it right because it's scheduled to be used for at least 6 years.


----------



## porkchop (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm on a road so we make everything out of steel and aluminum. It makes it much more durable for years of travel in semi trucks as well as lighter. Also being an ice show, wood would likely warp and rot which is not pretty or safe.

Personally I can stick pieces of metal together and make it look have decent with a MIG wire feed but I wouldn't trust myself to weld anything weight bearing.


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 16, 2009)

I am trying to get the community theatre here to switch to using some steel for stock set pieces, especially the large risers. Unfortunately I don't weld, but I do indeed want to learn (I didn't take carps in theatre school past first year, it was carps or lighting...I took lighting.).

I think if I could weld the head carpenter here would do the switch.
Oh well.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 16, 2009)

I tried to get permission to buy a welder and incorporate a bunch of steel here but the college didn't want to deal with the hazard and expense. 

I am starting to use more Uni-strut as it ads the strength of steel but in a bolt together product avoiding welding.


----------



## cdub260 (Jun 16, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> I tried to get permission to buy a welder and incorporate a bunch of steel here but the college didn't want to deal with the hazard and expense.
> 
> I am starting to use more Uni-strut as it ads the strength of steel but in a bolt together product avoiding welding.



Which is far more expensive than the welded steel would be.

And as for the hazard issue, with proper training and safety procedures, welding is no more dangerous than building with wood.


----------

